# SpiderWire



## HECHTLEIN (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem und bin auch mehr als sauer, da mich dieses Problem fast 50 Euro gekostet hat.

Was ist das für eine SCHEI..... SCHNUR diese SpiderWire?
habe sie bei Stollenwerk gekauft und sie dann mal auf die 16,5 Kg Tragkraft getestet, 10 mal gerissen bei 7,5 kg und das bei der NO-Knot Methode.

1) Tragkraft heißt für mich, dass sie einen Gegenstand von 16,5 kg heben    sollte, oder bezieht sich das aufs Ziehen, was sie auch nict schafft 

2) Hat das was mit der getesteten Schnurlänge zu tun?, so dass sie die 16,5 kg ab einer bestimmten Länge aufweißt?

3) hab was im ausländischem Web über sie gelesen und da stand
"This line might be the most responsible for rod breaking hooksets"
Was soll das bitte übersetzt sein?, bin des Englischen nicht so im Detail mächtig

Wenn Ihr Erfahrungen mit der Schnur habt wäre es sehr nett wenn Ihr was drüber schreibt


Herzlichen DANK


----------



## HECHTLEIN (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*

und sie bricht auch nicht an den Knoten sondern in der Mitte, habs vergessen zu schreiben


----------



## DanyS73 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*

die zugkraft einer schur wird in N gemessen. bei dem faden den du hast bedeutet das ca. 165N bis die reißen sollte. die testlänge ist bei solchen versuchen immer 100mm wobei mehrere stellen (also mehrere abschnitte von 100mm) getestet werden. wenn das dingen schon vorher den geist aufgibt ist die schur entweder zu dünn oder hat fehlstellen.

normalerweise sollte sie mindestens eine kraft von 16,5kg aushalten. eher etwas mehr. die 16,5 sollte eigentlich gehalten werden. versuche doch mal den hersteller zu kontaktieren und teile es ihm mit. auf der packung sollte eine art chargennummer (zahlenwert) drauf stehen. die solltest du dann mit angeben. vielleicht bekommst du ja ersatz oder das geld zurück. vielleicht gibbet ja ne rückholaktion wie bei autos .


----------



## nowortg (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*

Hallo miteinander, habe zum pilken auf der Ostsee und in Norwegen diverse geflochtene Schnüre gefischt. Mein Fazit ist, die SpiderWire Stealth ist deutlich dünner als andere Schnüre mit angeblich gleichem Durchmesser. Die Tragkraft der Schnur war bisher immer gut, so hat bei mir eine 0,17er SpiderWire eine 0,25er Fireline bei zusammenhängenden Schnüren zerrissen. Sie läuft beim Wurf besser von der Rolle als diverse Mitbewerber. Einziger kleiner Makel in meinen Augen ist, daß sie schnell an Farbe verliert. Ansonsten ist es für mich eine Top Schnur. Bei jeder geflochtenen Schnur ist es aber sehr schwer zu sehen, ob die Oberfläche durch scheuern an Hindernissen angegriffen ist. Schon ein kleiner Schaden an der Oberfläche kostet Tragkraft.

Stets Petri Heil

Nowortg


----------



## DanyS73 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*

wie alt war die und wie wurde sie aufbewahrt? hattest de als vorfach oder hauptschur?


----------



## Hummer (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*



> This line might be the most responsible for rod breaking hooksets



Die Schnur wird hier für rutenbrechende Anschläge verantwortlich gemacht :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*

Ich würd mal auf zu warme Lagerung Tippen. (Im auto gelassen oder so.) Das mögen Dyneema-schnüre anscheinend gar nicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## HECHTLEIN (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*

1) das ist ne ganz neue Schnur!!!!  !!!!
2) habe was falsches geschrieben, sie bricht an der No knot Methode, wie kann das sein?
3) Rutenbruch, wie soll man das akzeptieren? Kann das überhaupt wegen ner Schnur passieren und wie?

DANKE IHR SEID ECHT TOLL!!


----------



## bodenseepeter (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*



			
				HECHTLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> Rutenbruch, wie soll man das akzeptieren? Kann das überhaupt wegen ner Schnur passieren und wie?


 
Ist doch ein toller Werbespruch. Eine Schnur, die stabiler ist, als die Rute.....
Kaufen tu ich sie jetzt aber trotzdem nimmer.


----------



## vertikal (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*

Hallo Hechtlein,

ich fische die Spider Wire seit einigen Wochen auf meinen Hechtrollen. Die "dünnste" bei uns zur Zeit angebotene Spider Wire ist die 0,17er mit den von dir genannten 16,5 kg Tragkraft.

Zur Zeit scheint es ja groß in Mode zu sein, die Tragkraftangaben in eigenen Testreihen zu überprüfen (s.a. die diversen Artikel zur Fireline!). Nun ja, spricht ja erst mal nichts gegen.
Wir haben die SpiderWire "optisch" mit 8 kg-Stroft (sicherlich eine der besten Schnüre am Markt) verglichen und hielten sie zu dritt für dünner. Die Wurfeigenschaften der SpiderWire sind schlichtweg Spitzenklasse. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Schnüren ist es auch noch nicht passiert, dass ganze Klänge beim Werfen von der Rolle gesprungen sind. Beim Knotentest hatte ich das Gefühl, mir eher einen Finger mit der Schnur durchzureißen, als manuell die SpiderWire zum Bruch zu bekommen.

Vielleicht müssen wir uns daran gewöhnen, dass die Durchmesserangaben schlichtweg Nonsens sind (bei der Stroft wird daher "nur noch die Tragkraft angegeben") und vielleicht sind ja sogar die Tragkraftangaben werbetechnisch hochgepowert.

Die andere Seite ist: Was wollen wir eigentlich mit der Schnur machen?

Ich benutze die Spider-Wire seit einigen Wochen auf meinen Hechtrollen. 
Wenngleich ich in dieser Zeit noch keinen wirklich Großen gefangen habe (ein 90er und ein 95er Hecht konnten problemlos gelandet werden!) bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass ein 40 Pfünder mir diese Schnur *nicht *im Drill durchreissen wird. Da ich auch nicht vorhabe, ihn an der Schnur aus dem Wasser zu heben, ist es mir ziemlich egal, ob die Schnur 10,9  oder 12,4 oder 14,8 oder 16,5 kg trägt. Für meine Hechtangelei stellt die 0,17er SpiderWire eine echte Bereicherung dar und ich werde sie gerne weiterhin benutzen.

Wenn ich lese, wie viele Kollegen und Kolleginnen ohne Stahlvorfach auf Zander fischen, bin ich mir absolut sicher, dass wesentlich mehr Fische durch fehlendes Stahlvorfach verloren gehen (und anschließend teilweise elendig verludern!!!) als jemals Fische verloren gehen, weil die SpiderWire vielleicht nur 12,5 kg anstelle der angegebenen 16,5 kg trägt.
Letztlich noch eine zugegebenermaßen etwas provozierende Frage: Habt ihr eigentlich eingebaute Waagen an euren Bremsen oder wie stellt ihr eure Bremsen ein??? Doch wohl eher "nach Gefühl und Wellenschlag" und da sind wir wieder an der Stelle: Ist doch eigentlich egal. ob die Schnur 10,9 oder 12,4 oder.........kg trägt.
Entscheidend ist doch letzendlich eine vernünftige Gerätezusammenstellung und die Erfahrung, große Fische "richtig" zu drillen.

Dann klappt's auch mit der Schnur.

Meint VERTIKAL


----------



## mad (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*

hi,
ich fische auch die spider wire und kann nichts schlechtes darüber berichten.
im gegenteil habe im mai einen waller mit 1,78m damit gefangen und beim drill (in der strömung) ordendlich dampf damit gegeben.
und das mit der 17er!!!

gruß mad


----------



## xhonk (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*

Moin Kollegen,

ich benutze ebenfalls die SpiderWire zum Hecht- und Mefofischen. Die Schnur ist absolute Spitzenklasse. Meiner Meinung nach taugen die Herstellerdaten (Schnurstärke, Tragkraft) in den seltesten Fällen etwas. Die 0.17er SW hat eine reale Tragkraft von 8 Kg und damit ist man in der Lage selbst kapitale Hechte zu landen.

Gruß aus Kiel

Jörg


----------



## ralle (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: SpiderWire*

Habe im diesen Jahr das erste mal die Spider Wire auf meine Pilkrolle gemacht (vorher Stroft GTP) .
Bin absolut zufrieden mit der Flechtung und Haltbarkeit. ok die Einfärbung hat nicht lange gehalten , so das die vormals gelbe nur noch grau ist.

aber ansonsten sehr zufrieden und meine Frau hat damit nen 1.20m Dorsch auf die Planken befördert !


----------



## Wolfsburger (15. November 2009)

*AW: SpiderWire*

Hab mal eine Frage zur SW.
Stimmt es das es sie nur ab 7 Kilo aufwärts gibt oder ist sie auch mit cirka 4 Kilo erhältlich?


----------



## lehrling (16. November 2009)

*AW: SpiderWire*



xhonk schrieb:


> Moin Kollegen,
> 
> ich benutze ebenfalls die SpiderWire zum Hecht- und Mefofischen. Die Schnur ist absolute Spitzenklasse. Meiner Meinung nach taugen die Herstellerdaten (Schnurstärke, Tragkraft) in den seltesten Fällen etwas. Die 0.17er SW hat eine reale Tragkraft von 8 Kg und damit ist man in der Lage selbst kapitale Hechte zu landen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

die 8kg dürften stimmen, habe ich auch so getestet. Aber dann ist es doch eine Frechheit, die Schnurtragkraft mit 16,5 kg anzugeben.
Ist im übrigen die bisher einzige Schnur mit der ich ständig Perücken+entsprechenden Schnurverlust hatte.
Mein Urteil: Nicht empfehlenswert!

Tight Lines!


----------



## perikles (16. November 2009)

*AW: SpiderWire*

servus
hat noch keiner festgestellt das sämtliche berkley schnüre oftmals statt z.B 16,5 kg eher 16 lb gemeint ist? hab schon einige schnüre von berkley getestet, (spiderwire ist auch ne berkley schnur) und jedes mal war es zufällig genau die tragkraft in lbs, die spiderwire mono xxx 0,22 mm soll z.B 5,9 kg aushalten, im zugtest waren es ca. 3kg, ich denke mir einfach ein fehler im übersetzen der originalen spule, weil die amerikanischen spulen im vergleich die richtige tragkraft angeben, das kann man gut herausfinden, wenn man ebay.com die selben schnüre miteinander vergleicht, deutscher artikel ver ami- artikel, so gings bei der crystal,wiplash, spiderwire xxx mono, und bei der invisible braid


----------



## derNershofer (16. November 2009)

*AW: SpiderWire*

aber ich teste meine schnür nie so
ich finde sie irgenwo ran auf der rolle und durch dir rutenringe und dann probiere ich mit der rute den gegensten her zu ziehen 
was bringt des wenn du sau viel tragkarft hast aber mit der rute net so viel druck machen kannst


----------



## lehrling (16. November 2009)

*AW: SpiderWire*



perikles schrieb:


> servus
> hat noch keiner festgestellt das sämtliche berkley schnüre oftmals statt z.B 16,5 kg eher 16 lb gemeint ist? hab schon einige schnüre von berkley getestet, (spiderwire ist auch ne berkley schnur) und jedes mal war es zufällig genau die tragkraft in lbs, die spiderwire mono xxx 0,22 mm soll z.B 5,9 kg aushalten, im zugtest waren es ca. 3kg, ich denke mir einfach ein fehler im übersetzen der originalen spule, weil die amerikanischen spulen im vergleich die richtige tragkraft angeben, das kann man gut herausfinden, wenn man ebay.com die selben schnüre miteinander vergleicht, deutscher artikel ver ami- artikel, so gings bei der crystal,wiplash, spiderwire xxx mono, und bei der invisible braid



Hallo,

das könnte bei einigen Berkleyschnüren ne Erklärung sein, aber eben nur bei einigen. Die 17er Fireline-angegebene Tragkraft 10,2 kg trägt ca. 9 kg, 10,2 lbs wären knapp 5kg.Die 10er Whiplash-angegebene Tragkraft ca 14kg trägt ca 12 kg, 14 lbs wären knapp 7kg.
Bei Fireline und Whiplash ist die Sache offenbar nicht so zu erklären.

Tight Lines!


----------



## lehrling (16. November 2009)

*AW: SpiderWire*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Schon mal aufs Datum gesehen - der Tröööt ist von 2005 Glaube kaum, dass das jetzt noch jemanden der Poster groß interessiert|uhoh:



Hallo Martin,

habe in der Tat nicht aufs Datum geschaut, kann mit deiner Bemerkung nichts anfangen, denn-die Schnur gibts noch und das Thema geschönte Tragkraft-und Durchmesserangaben bei Geflochtenen ist(leider) immer aktuell.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Fanne (16. November 2009)

*AW: SpiderWire*

hatte dieses jahr genau das gleiche problem wie der TE . 

diese besagte schnur im  angelspezi gekauft  (verkäufer meinte  sie wird zum leichten pilken genommen)

16.5 kg tragkraft, da dachte ich , ok die wird halten ,

200 meter gekauft... nach 3 tagen hab ichse wieder hingebracht .. bei 5 kg gerissen , 50 meter verlusst durch abriss und perrücken , die angestellten wollten streiten und mich für dumm verkaufen , nur der  dortige lehrling gab mir recht , diese schnur wurde nach einer stunde diskussion zurück genommen und meine spule mit  power pro bestückt .


spiderwire ? scheiss schnur


----------



## Breamhunter (17. November 2009)

*AW: SpiderWire*



lehrling schrieb:


> Die 10er Whiplash-angegebene Tragkraft ca 14kg trägt ca 12 kg, 14 lbs wären knapp 7kg.



Das ist auch keine 0,10er sondern Ü 0,30er


----------

